# Geometry of my HDD



## hirohitosan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi there.
I'm trying to format one of my HDD and I use sysinstall->Fdisk and I got this message:


> WARNING:  A geometry of 969021/16/63 for ad6 is incorrect.  Using
> a more likely geometry.  If this geometry is incorrect or you
> are unsure as to whether or not it's correct, please consult
> the Hardware Guide in the Documentation submenu or use the
> ...



This message I had also when I installed FreeBSD and I continued without doing anything and it works just fine.

Can I ignore this and continue with formating the second HDD?

thanks


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 20, 2008)

most often safely ignored.  That question comes
up often.  (I tended to follow online install
guides which explain how/why to ignore it. do not
recall anything about it in the most recent installs
2 or so years ago. )


----------



## hedwards (Dec 23, 2008)

You can definitely ignore it, I'm not sure what problems it can cause, but in the many years I've used FreeBSD I've never known it to cause me headaches.

I believe that there are some windows programs that can get the information for you should you really need to. I think that in most cases the hardware handles that for you anyways.


----------

